# CRABHAWK



## alfie (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi folks

At the markets I saw a fella flogging what he said was a revolutionary crab catching device, patented by him and all. Well, he changed the shape slightly, but I found an American version he probably copied the idea from.

Called a crabhawk - Google that and you'll find the website. On youtube try - "crabhawk tryouts" or "crabhawk-newport or-dungeness"

Looks handy for the kayak, folds up small and you could carry 4 easily. Just have to have a rectangular lidded container to put the crabs in when you get them aboard.

Gonna look at making my own version. If it works out I'll post some piccies.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

alfie said:


> you could carry 4 easily. Just have to have a rectangular lidded container to put the crabs


Alfie how about with 4 green shopping bags with an empty or full trap at 1 per bag, and might be hard for a crab to escape mate


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Are they legal to use? I thought the regulations on crab traps were very restrictive and didn't permit traps other than those explicitly permitted


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

Interesting piece of apparatus

I wonder how it would go with a bit of current or tidal flow.

Around Mackay with our larger than average tidal run, there is enough problems stopping standard pots from being swept away.

Maybe a weight attached to it as well.
The principal looks good though what the regulations say will be interesting.

I'm having difficulty accessing the DPI Queensland Rec fishing site at the moment.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hmmmmm , that looks just like something i am after , , although if you accidentally dropped it on the kayak and it opened , shiiiiish , time for a swim . :lol:


----------



## alfie (Sep 20, 2007)

bazzoo said:


> Hmmmmm , that looks just like something i am after , , although if you accidentally dropped it on the kayak and it opened , shiiiiish , time for a swim . :lol:


 :lol: :lol: Exactly why I thought of having the container on your lap or leashed and floating beside you when you check them.

They're actually designed to be cast out on a rod and reeled in every 5 mins or so. I thought of attaching 10 metres of heavy mono to them, with a 2 inch piece of noodle for a float. You'd have to stay near them anyway to keep checking them. If you put a tag with your name and address on the trap itself it would be legal as far as I.D'ing them ( I think ). Just don't put them where boats are likely to come roaring through them ( And you )

You could anchor up and attach them to rods, put a paternoster rig above them and claim they're a burley device ;-)

That'd comfound the Fisheries fellas


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

The problem I see with this unit is that it only seems to allow *one *crab at a time to be caught - and that one crab might be undersized/female. At least with a normal trap that won't happen and it can be left down for a lot longer.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaIy52cAABtTgAAQQAeUoD/t3qAwAK1sNU/U0amU9AnimwRBqnqeTTUGm0QAaDTSaIGjTQ0BkaCLMMulBHObS98nBHq10LVKQTqqVd8QRwxsJpkiopQvSkStueXDQpBuKMFJWVWAadt1INyvz1IiqDF1GzCZ44cHj6mtyMxGp3jdsj+2WW6jilBOjgtKg0FRkxaTmlntGMixo4kZOnipBlvaLqhQMbGD4s2AGWEyjgSkkP4u5IpwoSFEZc7O


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

NSW Fisheries Management Act 1994 said:


> *Lawful use of nets or traps*
> 
> (1) A person must not use a net or trap for taking any fish unless its use by the person for taking those fish is declared by the regulations to be a lawful use of the net or trap.
> 
> ...


I've not seen any regulations describing these traps so my presumption is that they are not legal to use in NSW


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Alfie here are the Qld regs, and i reckon the trap is legal up here as you planned to use after having a look at the rules
http://www.dpi.qld.gov.au/cps/rde/dpi/h ... A_HTML.htm



Peril said:


> I've not seen any regulations describing these traps so my presumption is that they are not legal to use in NSW


Dave the fact that the reference is to fish [fish not crab] might indicate it is not applicable to crabs etc, as in the Qld listings, details on crabs, crays, lobster etc are separated from the fish regulations


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Dodge said:


> Alfie here are the Qld regs, and i reckon the trap is legal up here as you planned to use after having a look at the rules
> http://www.dpi.qld.gov.au/cps/rde/dpi/h ... A_HTML.htm
> 
> 
> ...





Section 5 of the Act said:


> 5 Definition of "fish"
> 
> (1) In this Act, fish means marine, estuarine or freshwater fish or other aquatic animal life at any stage of their life history (whether alive or dead).
> (2) In this Act, fish includes:
> ...


Sorry Richo. Pretty sure it applies to crabs


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Peril said:


> Sorry Richo. Pretty sure it applies to crabs


Dave, yes no ambiguity there at all mate


----------



## alfie (Sep 20, 2007)

Well, finally went and made my version - the "DUCKHAWK". Design modified by using alloy pool fence tube for axle and shock cord for the spring. Works well ( Catches ducks, anyway ) ;-)









Ended up buying a crab dilly, the kind with the two metal hoops over the top for the steel and mesh. The hoops made this prototype (smallish) and I'll make a larger version soon out of the ring. Mark two coming soon


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

That looks really good for a kayak, hop you dont mind a few questions why does it have that post up the centre , and whats the purpose of the shockcord wouldnt the weight of the wings keep it open on the bottom , i notice also you have 2 lines attached , why do you need the second one , ?????, but a very good job , looking forward to seeing mark 2 , i looooove crab


----------



## alfie (Sep 20, 2007)

bazzoo said:


> That looks really good for a kayak, hop you dont mind a few questions why does it have that post up the centre , and whats the purpose of the shockcord wouldnt the weight of the wings keep it open on the bottom , i notice also you have 2 lines attached , why do you need the second one , ?????, but a very good job , looking forward to seeing mark 2 , i looooove crab


Hey Bazzoo'

The centre post is where you attach the bait(I'm gonna ziptie a mullet fillet there). It also acts as a fulcrum point to hold the sides closed on the "duck" - it actually applies quite a bit of pressure. You could have him by the wing only and still keep him securly held. 

The shockcord holds it open against the pressure of the taut line, as it's supposed to be cast out on a fishing rod. You wait for the rod tip to indicate a "bite" before reeling it in under steady pressure.

The 2 lines cross thru the ring at the top of the post and attach to the swivel. The lines have to be the correct length to hold the wings flat, otherwise they want to open more than they should.

Check out the youtube videos of the competition in action to get a better undestanding of the concept. My only worry now is, do ducks eat mullet? :?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Aalfie you are a true gentleman, and i thank you , i will prolly do the same as you and make myself 3 or 4 , i have it on good authority that mullet do eat duck , as i have a mate called mullit and you should see him hoe into roast duck :lol: :lol:


----------

